# My personal site^-^



## EvonT. (Feb 8, 2008)

This site contained most of the works that i have done for all these long through working with many talented photographers.  it's also included some of my design project and self taken portraiture^^

http://www.vonvont.webs.com/


----------



## Aw45 (Feb 8, 2008)

I really enjoyed looking at your work.  Your sense of color, and composition is great.

Keep up the great work


----------



## EvonT. (Feb 8, 2008)

Aw45 said:


> I really enjoyed looking at your work.  Your sense of color, and composition is great.
> 
> Keep up the great work


thank you :hug::


----------



## kidchill (Feb 9, 2008)

I checked out your site the other day, but forgot to comment.....You're awesome!!


----------



## leila (Feb 9, 2008)

nice work!


----------



## EvonT. (Feb 9, 2008)

kidchill said:


> I checked out your site the other day, but forgot to comment.....You're awesome!!


aww.. thankz^^



leila said:


> nice work!


thank you^-^


----------



## kidchill (Feb 10, 2008)

I don't know where I ended up before, maybe a flickr account, but I just looked at the site posted here, WOW!  I love the outdoor photo and self-portraits.  Everything looks awesome!!


----------



## EvonT. (Feb 11, 2008)

kidchill said:


> I don't know where I ended up before, maybe a flickr account, but I just looked at the site posted here, WOW!  I love the outdoor photo and self-portraits.  Everything looks awesome!!



credits go to the photographers ^^ thankz alot!!!!:heart:


----------

